# Help with New Routine.



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello All.

Ok, im going to open this upto the board to help me with my rebound routine.

For those that dont know, ive had a few health issues as of late, all started with a stroke back in novemeber and ended (Hopefully) with a heart operation earlier last week.

Anyway, this has obviously effected my physique quite a lot due to having to make lifestyle changes and training changes.

I was 17 stone + and around 12% body fat mark back when i had the stroke. (im 6ft 2")

Now im hovering around the 16 stone mark at around 15% - 17% body fat.

Its going to be a few weeks yet before im even aloud to touch a weight and a few months before I can start hitting the big weights again, but want to slowly start building myself back up.

So, the new diet i have put together is more or less based on what I used to eat when I was bulking on AAS (I cant touch AAS untill at least 2009 btw) not quite as much tho.

So.

6.00am - Green Tea + T5 (ECA Stack)

6.30am - Morning Cardio - 30 minutes Treadmill + 20 minutes light weights

7.30am - NLarge2 + 10g Udos + Creatine + Glutamine

9.00am - 100g Oats mixed with 50g Extreme Pro Whey + Almonds

11.00am - 100g Cous Cous + 2 Chicken Breasts + Udos

1.30pm - Same as 11am

4.30pm - 50g Extreme Pro Whey + 50g WMS / Viratgo

5.15pm - Train 60 minutes - Weights (see Routine below)

6.30pm - NLarge2 + Creatine + Glutamine

8.30pm - Carbs + Protein (Jacket + Tuna, Turkey Spag Bol, Chicken Pasta etc)

11.00pm - 50g Extreme Pro Whey.

Nlarge2 Made up with a pint of semi-skimmed milk, which gives around 1000 Calories, 200g Carbs, 100g Protein, 10g Fat (+10g from the udos)

Oats Made up with Extreme Whey + Water.

I`ll also be taking Multi Vitamins, Garlic, Cranberry, etc.

I do like my alcohol so at the weekends i`ll be having a few beers / wine, and Saturday, Sunday will be a lower calorie days - Wont have NLarge and will miss one or 2 meals.

I`ll also be taking an otc fat burner such as lipo6x.

Morning Training will be Mon/Wed/Fri

Evening Training will be Mon/Tue/Thr/Fri hitting one body part per session and doing no more than 2 compounds a week (Squats / Bench / Shoulder Press, etc)

Im thinking about adding in some GH and Insulin and maybe some Clen as well, not sure tho - Thoughts?

GH would be only 8ui daily, probably post training with 8ui of insulin.

Anyway, thoughts, suggestions?

Goals would be to get back around the 17 stone mark and bring the BF down a few % ready to hit a cycle in the 1st quarter of 2009.


----------



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

Here are a couple of photos to show you my current state.

This was back in July 2008, I have lost about half a stone since these.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Personally I'd drop the T5s as a very minimum - they are counter indicated with strokes and are known to raise BP.


----------



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

Cheers mate.

Stroke side of things should be ok now with the hole mended in my heart.

My BP, Colesterol, etc, etc are all 100% fine.

What do you rekon about the diet, etc?


----------



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL

Just noticed the glass im holding in the picture on the left.....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey dude.

i`d layer off all peformance enhancers for as long as possible.

if you do add in what youere saying i guess it all looks good.

not sure what you meant about youre trainin routine tho.

so i` say frequency seems a bit high.

sorry to hear you had a stroke bud...dont think you lost much size at all considering...


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

do you have a bad stomach or something man ? just you seem to drink a lot of your nutrients rather than eating them. plus weight gain drinks and fat burners together, not a winning combination in my opinion.


----------



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

Bodyworks said:


> do you have a bad stomach or something man ? just you seem to drink a lot of your nutrients rather than eating them. plus weight gain drinks and fat burners together, not a winning combination in my opinion.


Im not a big eater mate, plus with my hectic lifestyle, its a whole lot easier for me to down a shake than to prepare food etc (even the night before, etc)

I see what your saying about gainers/burners.

Possibly gonna swap the weight gainer for Protein/virtgao mix.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MMUK said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Stroke side of things should be ok now with the hole mended in my heart.
> 
> ...


Ok cool. I personally wouldn't risk the Eph though.

Training wise - are you planning a Volume approach? HIT approach?


----------



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

Training eventually will be Heavy weights, low reps

So, will be doing 4 excersises per body part, so for chest example:

Flat Bench:

20, 12, 8, 6, 3, 20

Pull Overs:

12, 10, 8, 6, 6

Incline Bench Press:

20, 12, 8, 6, 6, 10

Cable Cross-Over:

12, 12, 8, 8, 6, 6

Gives 23 working sets.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I wouldn't worry too much about the number of sets. I think I did about 50 sets today and it was a light day.

Can you post up your full *planned* routine/split?

It should be interesting from a rehab perspective I think.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

personally i think weight gainers are for people who are skinny and struggle to eat, you are far from skinny and still have a great physique my friend.

I would recommend MRP's I use around 4 a day with two solid small meals, this allows me to control my calories, carbs and protein and fats better.

Like you im not a good eater and could not eat fish or chicken all day, so basically I now use MRP's, my 2 meals will be whey protein and cereal or maybe egg based.

At the moment my bodyfat is hovering around 10% mark this is due to a change in diet from whole foods to MRP's before my bodyfat was around 14% and very hard to work off using whole foods as I love my carbs.

i know peeps will slate MRP'S but i have great results with them.


----------



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

Ok.

Started back at the gym monday. Felt great.

Only doing my morning cardio at the moment, and a few light weights.

Plan to start back at the gym at nights next week.

So far diet has been as follows:

6.00am - T5

6.30am - Morning Cardio - 30 minutes Treadmill + 20 minutes light weights

7.30am - 50g Whey + 50g Virtago + Glutamine + CEE

10.00am - MRP (47g protein / 50g carbs / 5g fat)

1.30pm - 100g Cous Cous + 2 Tins of Tuna

4.30pm - MRP (Same as 10am)

8.30pm - Carbs + Protein (Jacket + Tuna, Turkey Spag Bol, Chicken Pasta etc)

11.00pm - 50g Whey + SecreaGH

Obviously im not taking in a pre and post workout shake at night at the moment because im not doing evening training.

Feeling fuller and more pumped already after 3 days, but this is probably just where im back at the gym, eating regular and getting in my 4+ litres of water a day.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Looking at the diet I'd agree with Bodyworks, you're drinking your meals not eating them, I have the same issue with appetite but force myself to eat at least 3 solid meals per day.

There's no veg there either mate which isn't good, I would have salad veg with my mid day meal, peppers, etc and with my evening meal some green veg such as broccoli. ALso with that amount of shakes I'd add some soluble fibre just to keep things moving.

While I'm no doctor taking, eph, and clem etc will put the cardio vascular system under stress so I'd at least get ta thorough check up first and watch the Chinese clem it's twice the strength tab for tab as the European stuff.

Some low impact cardio wouldn't go a miss either, might also help work up a appetite

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Good to see you using the MRP's mate, if you want to drop carbs further then Lee Labrada (spelt that wrong) does a low carb one around 25g... this allows me to have a higher carb meal.

MRP's have a very high vitamin count and are as good as any meal. I don't blame people been sceptical, but man they are great. there is no way i can force feed myself.


----------



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

Pikey

Sorry, I do stick in green beans, brocolli, etc with my meals, just didnt mention it.

I will be having 3 solid meals a day, Pre and Post Workout Shake and 2 MRPS.

Solids @ 9am / 1pm / 8pm

Pre @ 4.45pm

Post @ 7.00pm

MRP @ 11am and 3pm

Im doing cardio 3 times a week at the moment, and will up this to 4 once i get back into the swing of things.

Have noticed my appatite increase a little more this week too, which is good.


----------

